# IHS show Doncaster June 2011



## j.martin123

Any 1 going to the IHS show in Doncaster in june 2011 ?
just wondering what reptiles to expect there then ?
Joel : victory:


----------



## Junior13reptilez

I am . Urmm mostly snakes , leos , cresties , few invert tables and some chams etc


----------



## McQuillanX2

how do you know its in june ?:2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Theres always one in June and September ... I think , well there has been for 2 years running . Its already been said when its out on posts on RFUK etc


----------



## j.martin123

Junior13reptilez said:


> Theres always one in June and September ... I think , well there has been for 2 years running . Its already been said when its out on posts on RFUK etc


it says there is one in June 2011 plus like always there is 1 in June and September, plus iv been to loads of them but just wondering if there is going to be any tokays, cresties, chams, or any thing special ?


----------



## Junior13reptilez

There will be something different everytime , sometimes there are tokays.


----------



## SteveCourty

I thought the september show was quite a good we came back with a japelura splendida a brazillian rainbow boa and a trinket plus tonnes of kit. Its a mish for us tho all in all including hotel we spent close to 1k that'd be difficult to do at the other shows as the stuff just isn't there


----------



## prehistoric-petsuk.co.uk

doncaster june september and november this year


----------



## capester

SteveCourty said:


> I thought the september show was quite a good we came back with a japelura splendida a brazillian rainbow boa and a trinket plus tonnes of kit. Its a mish for us tho all in all including hotel we spent close to 1k that'd be difficult to do at the other shows as the stuff just isn't there


I agree, Doncaster is the best in England now but still not a patch on some of the Europeans! We went to Utrecht a few years ago and even with the fuel, tunnel and hotel we still saved money on what it would have cost us for the same reps in England! Plus there is just so much more- species you never see in England at all.


----------



## chuckie127

How do i become a member of IHS? i wanna go and sell some axolotls!


----------



## pigglywiggly

you can join here
Join The IHS

might be worth checking if theres any tables left though.


----------



## tracy pearman

What is associate membership? I can't see what that costs or what you get from that (ie reduced entrace?)


----------



## Joe1991

tracy pearman said:


> What is associate membership? I can't see what that costs or what you get from that (ie reduced entrace?)


IHS members get in earlier for cheaper and can have their own table if they wish.

I'll be there. Gonna be picking up some inverts, equipment and hopefully some reps.


----------



## tracy pearman

Thanks Joe, I live locally so I think we'll have a family day out


----------



## UrolithicTitan

capester said:


> I agree, Doncaster is the best in England now but still not a patch on some of the Europeans! We went to Utrecht a few years ago and even with the fuel, tunnel and hotel we still saved money on what it would have cost us for the same reps in England! Plus there is just so much more- species you never see in England at all.


I will have to disagree. The best reptile show in England is deffinetly Kempton park and their using both floors this year, double the amount of reps.:mf_dribble:


----------



## GemmaPerks

I'll be there, it's only 2miles from our front door :2thumb:


----------



## KevUK

Whats it like there Gemma, never been, missed both of last years so the June one will be my first outing to something like this, need to find my boy a female too, hes getting a bit lonley, took him to that hemswell fish place in hatfield to play with the owners dragons and his monitor lizard, he loved it lol.


----------



## GemmaPerks

Although I'm just down the road from the show this will also be my first time there, I've always had other things happening around time of the shows, so it will be new to me.


----------



## KevUK

GemmaPerks said:


> Although I'm just down the road from the show this will also be my first time there, I've always had other things happening around time of the shows, so it will be new to me.


Ah righto, maybe us RFUK people should have a little mini meet while we are there?, so onto my original question i shall pass the question onto anyone else that knows then, and whats the chances of me getting a nice female beardie there too.


----------



## stokesy

so excited - saving up my pennies! will be my first ever show


----------



## Kerry97

what date in June is it please and does neone have a postcode so I can get directions please?


----------



## KevUK

Date for june is Sunday 26th and post code is Doncaster DN4 7PD.*
*


----------



## sdj1996

hope fully i can get a good looking female beardie soon x


----------



## KevUK

sdj1996 said:


> hope fully i can get a good looking female beardie soon x


If theres one there you will have to get past me first lol. Anywho anyone want a little meet up on the day?


----------



## markn

Does anyone know where I can get a list of all uk shows I'm wondering if there is one in Wales.


----------



## KevUK

markn said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a list of all uk shows I'm wondering if there is one in Wales.


Not sure if this helps, but from a fairly quick scan of the forums this popped up, again not sure if its any use.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html


----------



## Ged

KevUK said:


> Not sure if this helps, but from a fairly quick scan of the forums this popped up, again not sure if its any use.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html


On this link it says that there are going to be 2 IHS shows at Doncaster, 1 in June, 1 in September and 1 in November :mf_dribble:

I'm going to go to the 2 in September and November after I've been to America so I'll have loads of money to spend!


----------



## jimnamman

*im going*

any one know if there will be any CWD, im looking for young male and a female for possible breading further down the line.?


----------



## KerryLou

KevUK said:


> Ah righto, maybe us RFUK people should have a little mini meet while we are there?, so onto my original question i shall pass the question onto anyone else that knows then, and whats the chances of me getting a nice female beardie there too.


If you don't come home with a nice female, then you will have been walking round with your eyes closed :lol2:
If there is one thing you can guarantee, it's that there will be loads of beardies there of all sizes and colours. This will be my 3rd year of attending, and I am going to try to not buy ANY reps this year :whistling2:


----------



## MofuTofu

cant wait till the show.. hopefully gonna pick up a female leopard gecko. 
Maybe a male.. Depends.. Teehee :mf_dribble:


----------



## fixed_eyes

jimnamman said:


> looking for young male and a female for possible breading



A unique recipe...

With added flour perhaps? :2thumb:


----------



## jimnamman

*breading i mean breeding*

hehehe @ fixed eyes ill grind your bones to make my bread, ohhh just have to squeeze past ye there, thanks.
there aint no better tasting bread than CWD bread hehehe. 
i really will need to revise my spelling.....:blush:.......


----------



## wharfboy

Ah, I really want to go, never been to a show (only a newbie) but its 4 hours from home and £100 by train! What's it like? Many talks? Obviously lots to buy, but anything else?


----------



## pigglywiggly

you need to find a fellow forumite with a car that lives near you, and blag a lift by offering pertol money :whistling2:


----------



## KevUK

KerryLou said:


> If you don't come home with a nice female, then you will have been walking round with your eyes closed :lol2:
> If there is one thing you can guarantee, it's that there will be loads of beardies there of all sizes and colours. This will be my 3rd year of attending, and I am going to try to not buy ANY reps this year :whistling2:


Ah thats good to hear, quite a few people from Donny on here, quite surprising considering the lack of decent reptile places around here lol.


----------



## Geckodude97

Cant wait to go 
does any1 know if there will be any cheapish tanks and heatmats ect there ? 
or isn't there usually any of that sort of thing there ?


----------



## Adam Niccolls

this is my first show !!! its my birthday in june so il have around 200 pounds is that enough for a few reptiles ?:2thumb:


----------



## KevUK

Adam Niccolls said:


> this is my first show !!! its my birthday in june so il have around 200 pounds is that enough for a few reptiles ?:2thumb:


Im guessing it will depend on what your wanting, and what colours/morphs, so maybe you could but i have no idea really


----------



## Durhamchance

I've been a couple of times, as its not too far from here. Theres always a wide variety of reps, equipment, food etc.

We're going again in June to pick up my new crestie :2thumb:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox

this will be 3rd year I've been, never really buy anything - more for a nosey and a trip out!


----------



## shiftyraccoon

Will there be any panther chams at a decent price there?

Gotta come up from Birmingham so a bit far to chance it


----------



## Chameleoco

We have a table:2thumb:
we will be offering

Panther,Yemen chameleons & 2x high red Mad day gecko's: victory:


Jamie&Laura


----------



## jimnamman

i will be looking for 2 CWDs. any one know if there will be anything there. ?
your input in this is very much appreciated. : victory:


----------



## cornman247

im looking for common boa hatchlings, is there usually a large variety?

how much would i be looking at for a normal, and what kind of increase should i expect on morphs like kahl albino, or type 2 anery?

cheers


----------



## Corn24_7

I'm going but lol I'm not allowed anymore but if there was a female cinnamon ball just sitting on a table i'd have to buy it :blush:


----------



## Richard B

capester said:


> I agree, Doncaster is the best in England now but still not a patch on some of the Europeans! We went to Utrecht a few years ago and even with the fuel, tunnel and hotel we still saved money on what it would have cost us for the same reps in England! Plus there is just so much more- species you never see in England at all.


Thanks for your view on the Doncaster show, and just to let you know that as we are an international society I have managed to talk some of our German and Dutch members to have tables at the June and September shows, they will be bringing some nice things over.

Richard I.H.S. Event Organiser


----------



## yacker

Do you the get the reps and equipment alot cheaper from these shows or do you pay normal prices for stuff .


----------



## pigglywiggly

cheaper usually and you can always haggle a bit.
plus some unusual stuff about as well
plus you get to talk to the person who bred them and get top advice 

all in all a good day out :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ

I'll be there with Blue Lizard Reptiles, we will have 4 tables selling dry goods at bargain prices.


----------



## Horny Toad

Richard B said:


> Thanks for your view on the Doncaster show, and just to let you know that as we are an international society I have managed to talk some of our German and Dutch members to have tables at the June and September shows, they will be bringing some nice things over.
> 
> Richard I.H.S. Event Organiser


Indeed. I spoke to a Dutch breeder I know that is attending the June show - good idea Richard.


----------



## Horny Toad

yacker said:


> Do you the get the reps and equipment alot cheaper from these shows or do you pay normal prices for stuff .


I'll be there with my company Coast to Coast Exotics; we will be doing lots of special offers take a look;

: victory: *33% off all our normal prices on all heaters, lights, bowls, decor, foodstuffs, supplements, vivaria, plastic tanks, hides and our usual masive selection of other reptile related goods.*

*:gasp: Massive price match guarantee - we will beat any other prices at the show and on the internet (I have my iphone to check!). I will beat prices by up to 10%.*

*:2thumb: Biggest selection at the show of products from Reptile One, Zoo Logic, Habistat, Komodo, T-rex, Exo-terra, Zoo-med and most other brands.*

*:mf_dribble: Opportunity to see a virtual tour of our breeding facility and the animals available this year - complete with a 25% discount on pre-orders.*

*:no1: Experienced herpetologists on hand (with years of hands on experience) to help and answer questions on husbandry, natural history etc on a variety of species. Kevin Stevens (aka; me) will be in attendance for those who have not met me.*

*:notworthy: Full electronic and secure credit card facility available (come and spend lots of money, worry about the bill next month!)*

*:crazy: Crazy! Last but not least free gift vouchers allowing you to save 25% off all animal purchases at our shop in Darlington after the show. It will be valid for a week after the show allowing you to visit and purchase! (Sorry IHS rules dont allow us to bring livestock to the show)*


Should be an excellent day, look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## UrolithicTitan

Will anybody be selling any reptiboost at the show, please?


----------



## Horny Toad

UrolithicTitan said:


> Will anybody be selling any reptiboost at the show, please?


Im taking a vast array of stuff, unless Im dopey enough to forget it I will definately have some there. PM me just before to remind me ;-)


----------



## vdubt4

*doncaster show*

hi is any1 going to the doncaster show in june from somerset area that i could share a lift with or would share a lift with me as dont want to go with just 1 in a car please pm me or check me out on facebook under jgreptiles thanks jamie:2thumb:


----------



## Geckodude97

v-max said:


> I'll be there with my company Coast to Coast Exotics; we will be doing lots of special offers take a look;
> 
> : victory: *33% off all our normal prices on all heaters, lights, bowls, decor, foodstuffs, supplements, vivaria, plastic tanks, hides and our usual masive selection of other reptile related goods.*
> 
> *:gasp: Massive price match guarantee - we will beat any other prices at the show and on the internet (I have my iphone to check!). I will beat prices by up to 10%.*
> 
> *:2thumb: Biggest selection at the show of products from Reptile One, Zoo Logic, Habistat, Komodo, T-rex, Exo-terra, Zoo-med and most other brands.*
> 
> *:mf_dribble: Opportunity to see a virtual tour of our breeding facility and the animals available this year - complete with a 25% discount on pre-orders.*
> 
> *:no1: Experienced herpetologists on hand (with years of hands on experience) to help and answer questions on husbandry, natural history etc on a variety of species. Kevin Stevens (aka; me) will be in attendance for those who have not met me.*
> 
> *:notworthy: Full electronic and secure credit card facility available (come and spend lots of money, worry about the bill next month!)*
> 
> *:crazy: Crazy! Last but not least free gift vouchers allowing you to save 25% off all animal purchases at our shop in Darlington after the show. It will be valid for a week after the show allowing you to visit and purchase! (Sorry IHS rules dont allow us to bring livestock to the show)*
> 
> 
> Should be an excellent day, look forward to seeing you all!




Hi i was just wondering if you have any herman/horsefields at the show ? 

and could you give me a quote for everything i would need for a Herman or horsefield tortoise ?

cheers & cya there


----------



## UrolithicTitan

v-max said:


> Im taking a vast array of stuff, unless Im dopey enough to forget it I will definately have some there. PM me just before to remind me ;-)


Will do.:2thumb:


----------



## winno

can take these guys if anyones interested
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/703730-cheap-boa-morphs-nw.html


----------



## Eliot

*Whe?*

Sorry stupid as I am!! When in June is it?


----------



## Geckodude97

Eliot said:


> Sorry stupid as I am!! When in June is it?


26th


----------



## Horny Toad

Geckodude97 said:


> Hi i was just wondering if you have any herman/horsefields at the show ?
> 
> and could you give me a quote for everything i would need for a Herman or horsefield tortoise ?
> 
> cheers & cya there


Replied to you in PM, thanks for the opportunity! : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad

UrolithicTitan said:


> Will do.:2thumb:


Reptiboost - repeat 100 times.......... The old grey matter is not what it used to be! : victory:


----------



## WoopK

I've never been to this (or any other) reptile show. Can anyone give me an indication of size as its quite a long way for me to travel, but potentially of interest. Thanks.


----------



## jimnamman

WoopK said:


> I've never been to this (or any other) reptile show. Can anyone give me an indication of size as its quite a long way for me to travel, but potentially of interest. Thanks.


iv never been either , but i looked it up on youtube, you should as well.
from outside it looks huge ,but thats just the entire building.
the video clips i seen looked liked the inside of a community centre PE hall or something similar. really quite big though.


----------



## nunny

how much is the entry fee,best regards all,nunny


----------



## kat1981

hi we are defo coming is there a entrance fee, we are looking for couple vivs maybe some new reps hope we can find your stall


----------



## sdj1996

*doncaster show*

wanting x3 4ft vivariums,will there be any at show


----------



## nunny

kat1981 said:


> hi we are defo coming is there a entrance fee, we are looking for couple vivs maybe some new reps hope we can find your stall


Never been to a reptile show..but been to other shows for lambretta n vespa scooters .and theirs always an entry fee.that varies as to venue to cover cost of hiring the place to put the show on.


----------



## Connah

Ive tried looking on the IHS site but cant find all the info I need. its at Donny Dome ye? Is parking available? If so how much? Is it literally just turn up on the day and pay a fiver each and youre in? Is everything discounted inside? I may be willing to buy some bits while Im there but really wanting to go for the experience and seeing all the reps. Ill be driving about 20 miles so dont wanna drive for nothing but have seen that it looks pretty decent from what people have said. Also can you go in and out without repaying in case I do buy something and need it to go straight in the car if I go back greedily for more?


----------



## fantapants

Connah said:


> Ive tried looking on the IHS site but cant find all the info I need. its at Donny Dome ye? Is parking available? If so how much? Is it literally just turn up on the day and pay a fiver each and youre in? Is everything discounted inside? I may be willing to buy some bits while Im there but really wanting to go for the experience and seeing all the reps. Ill be driving about 20 miles so dont wanna drive for nothing but have seen that it looks pretty decent from what people have said. Also can you go in and out without repaying in case I do buy something and need it to go straight in the car if I go back greedily for more?



There is parking but its can be busy, lats year parking was free. And yes, you just turn up and pay your entry fee. Some stuff is cheaper but if you are preared to hang around til the end of the day people really do discount stuff to get rid of it instead of taking it home. And yes, you will get a wrist band that allows re-entry......but dont leave reps in the car, they will over heat and die within minutes. They normally have a creche where you can leave animals that you have bought. 

Think thats all, its well worth the trip


----------



## samatkins1

Hi.

Does anyone know or think if there will be any african fat tails there?


----------



## Connah

fantapants said:


> There is parking but its can be busy, lats year parking was free. And yes, you just turn up and pay your entry fee. Some stuff is cheaper but if you are preared to hang around til the end of the day people really do discount stuff to get rid of it instead of taking it home. And yes, you will get a wrist band that allows re-entry......but dont leave reps in the car, they will over heat and die within minutes. They normally have a creche where you can leave animals that you have bought.
> 
> Think thats all, its well worth the trip


I was more on about the vivs Id never leave a reptile in a car especially without a proper set up.

Is there parking near by? In case it has all been filled up etc and is there any mention of when it closes? How long does it normally take to get in? Im guessing as a non-member ill be queueing a while?

I should be going now  Got someone to go with and just need to let my mam know I will be out for the day so that im not needed. I hope I can stay all day or set off later and still get in but obviously then I miss all the reptiles people will be buying. Any idea how long it takes to get round? Cos if itll take a few hours I may still be able to see all the stuff, have a decent pick and still get to stay the whole day


----------



## tracy pearman

The Dome is a recreational centre, so I doubt they would ever charge for parking. If it is full, right opposite is a huge Asda where you can find plenty of spaces. If thats full, if you drive about 100metres down the road you will find a huge parking lot for a pub, Vue cinema and Frankie and Bennys. There is plenty of free parking there.


----------



## Connah

tracy pearman said:


> The Dome is a recreational centre, so I doubt they would ever charge for parking. If it is full, right opposite is a huge Asda where you can find plenty of spaces. If thats full, if you drive about 100metres down the road you will find a huge parking lot for a pub, Vue cinema and Frankie and Bennys. There is plenty of free parking there.


 
Ahh thank you thats great


----------



## UrolithicTitan

samatkins1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone know or think if there will be any african fat tails there?


There were some AFT on one of the Leopard gecko stall at last years show.


----------



## Connah

Does anyone know what time it normally finishes or when all the good deals start towards the end?
Cheers


----------



## kat1981

Does anyone no entrance fee?per child and per adult thanks


----------



## Connah

kat1981 said:


> Does anyone no entrance fee?per child and per adult thanks


£5 per adult if a non member, kids under 16 free with an adult


----------



## Jas

We will have a couple of tables with some not so often seen gecko's:

_Diplodactylus Tesselatus_ (Australian)2009 sexed pairs
_Diplodactylus Tesselatus_ (Australian)2010 sexed pairs 
_Strophurus Williamsi_ (Australian) 2011 sexed pair 
_Strophurus Williamsi_ (Australian) 2010 sexed pair 
_Strophurus Williamsi_ (Australian) 2010 females 
_Strophurus Spinigerus_ (Australian) 2010 male 
_Strophurus Taenicauda_ (Australian) 2011 unsexed 
_Nephrurus Wheeleri_ (Australian) 2011 unsexed 
_Hemisphaeriodon gerrardii_ (Australian 2011 unsexed
_Eurydactylodes Agricolae_ (New Caledonia) 2010 males 
_Bavayia Robusta_ (New Caledonia) 2011 virgin females 
_Phelsuma Klemmeri_ 2011 unrelated virgin pair 
_Phelsuma Laticauda_ Angularis 2010 virgin females
_Lygodactylus Picturatus_ CB 2011 unrelated sexed pair
_Coleonyx Variegatus_ CB 2010 virgin sexed pair
_Teratoscincus Roborowski_ 2011 unsexed 

And also lot's of leopard gecko's too.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

Richard B said:


> Thanks for your view on the Doncaster show, and just to let you know that as we are an international society I have managed to talk some of our German and Dutch members to have tables at the June and September shows, they will be bringing some nice things over.
> 
> Richard I.H.S. Event Organiser


Sounds great, any ideas on what they might be bringing over???


----------



## nunny

kat1981 said:


> Does anyone no entrance fee?per child and per adult thanks


5 quid adult.under 16 free
That seems to be good value.looking like I have to work sat now..gutted..i will have to get to the next one..looks a top do..all thats going on here have a great day.sure you will


----------



## Connah

nunny said:


> 5 quid adult.under 16 free
> That seems to be good value.looking like I have to work sat now..gutted..i will have to get to the next one..looks a top do..all thats going on here have a great day.sure you will


 
You do know that the shows on Sunday? :whistling2:


----------



## nunny

No I didnt.what a goon.got my dates wrong.mite stand a chance then if sat goes well and I dont have to work sunday..cheers for that.apreciated.


----------



## nunny

What a goon...no I didnt.ha ha.got my dates wrong..mite stand a chance now then.if sat goes to plan.cheers.apreciated


----------



## jimnamman

nunny said:


> 5 quid adult.under 16 free
> That seems to be good value.looking like I have to work sat now..gutted..i will have to get to the next one..looks a top do..l


its sunay that its on, so if you are only working saturday you can still go.

what time does this gig usually go on to.?
:2thumb:


----------



## Connah

Ive been told by someone on the forums (dont remember who sorry) that its usually about 4pm but they didnt know the exact time or if it was the same this year


----------



## jimnamman

Connah said:


> Ive been told by someone on the forums (dont remember who sorry) that its usually about 4pm but they didnt know the exact time or if it was the same this year


thanks man thats great


----------



## Peloquin

Is there a list on sellers and stock anywhere?
I'm only interested in inverts so dont want to do a trip from Stoke if there wont be many there.
I know Graham and Janice are going but anyone know of any other invert sellers?


----------



## batcode

*re*

hi when went in sept there was couple people doing inverts there were 2or 3 tables doing purly inverts not sure if it was bugz uk??? i kniow lee at spider shop does some of the shows hope this some help


----------



## Peloquin

Cheers.


----------



## scorpion0151

Richard B said:


> Thanks for your view on the Doncaster show, and just to let you know that as we are an international society I have managed to talk some of our German and Dutch members to have tables at the June and September shows, they will be bringing some nice things over.
> 
> Richard I.H.S. Event Organiser


Do you know if any of these members are bringing garter snakes? I know there's quite a few breeders in Europe so it would be good to get some new types


----------



## Connah

scorpion0151 said:


> Do you know if any of these members are bringing garter snakes? I know there's quite a few breeders in Europe so it would be good to get some new types



I dont have a clue but if theres any red sided garters I may get one instead of a corn  Theyre gorgeous but I havent seen any care sheets for them and temperature and temprement and also food would be the biggest thing Id need confirming. If theyre same as corns/kings then itll be easy, if not id be stumped lol


----------



## scorpion0151

Connah said:


> I dont have a clue but if theres any red sided garters I may get one instead of a corn  Theyre gorgeous but I havent seen any care sheets for them and temperature and temprement and also food would be the biggest thing Id need confirming. If theyre same as corns/kings then itll be easy, if not id be stumped lol


You'll have to beat me there  I'd love some albino red sided garters, they are amazing looking and also expensive at the moment.


----------



## Connah

Dont buy them all D:
Im actually wanting a florida blue now though  They look so gorgeous and shiny


----------



## mariex4

do we have to pay if not selling to get in xx


----------



## CPT BJ

mariex4 said:


> do we have to pay if not selling to get in xx


 Yes i believe its £5 if your a member or £8 if not.


----------



## CMonkey

does anyone know if there will be any leucistic bearded dragons for sale in the one in September. if so roughly what price?


----------

